# cloth mesh for lids



## bwirth1999 (May 10, 2007)

where can i get the cloth mesh used for lids on cups??? preferably in bulk, as4 of my 10 eggs hatches today...


----------



## Peekaboo (May 10, 2007)

If it's only the cloth you want, stop by a fabric store. They'll have loads of meshes ... just go to the wedding section.


----------



## OGIGA (May 10, 2007)

You can get cloth at Walmart too. It's really cheap there.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2007)

congradulations, what kind u got?


----------



## bwirth1999 (May 10, 2007)

chinese and europeans.....5 eggs of each..


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2007)

one of my chinese justed hatched this afternoon also, I also have the Emperor moth and the Promethea starting to hatch, I picked up the pod and it was a movin around inside, felt really weird. The baby Chinese are sitting all over the cage and on the evergreen leaves, they are all swaying, Wait , Stop, they make me dizzy...LOL :lol:


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

Hey bwirth. Check out the introductions forum. :wink:


----------



## dannyboy (May 11, 2007)

i just cut up old tights for my cup mash works a treat and a lot cheaper


----------



## randyardvark (May 11, 2007)

or go to a shop that sells net curtain and ask for off cuts you can get toads for peanuts


----------



## Nick Barta (May 11, 2007)

Picture 100 cups to cut mesh for, and at feeding time, open and closing them, with most of the mantids hanging from the lid. I would suggest you look at insect cups or vials for nymph raising. You can see both @ wwwmantisplace.com.


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2007)

By the way, most breeders keep nymphs together for a while. I'm not sure what your plan is, but if you're keeping them separate from the beginning, I sure hope you have lots of free time!


----------

